# Otis went Swimming!!!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, he didn't actually GO swimming, but we got the kiddie pool out for Abby today, so decided to try to get him in it, too...didn't go so well.
After a few splashes he got the idea, but still wouldn't play or sit in it.
*He wouldnlt go in it until I went in myself*








*Finally he let mama out*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*She was "watering him so he would grow"*








*And...this is what she gets for watering him!*









*And the baby all wet*


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I just want to smooch Otis!!!

Cool pics!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> *She was "watering him so he would grow"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pics sdo.looks like they both had fun! but i think you need a bigger pool, your daughter doesn't fit in this!!!!! LOL


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like they both had a great time!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor big baby. Momma and sissy made him get in the pool. Well you be sure to tell him Ted had it worse. He's telling me to tell you I pushed him in the pool and let him sink, but I really didn't! He was wearing his life vest and everything.  

Everyone looks like they had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

jcd said:


> great pics sdo.looks like they both had fun! but i think you need a bigger pool, your daughter doesn't fit in this!!!!! LOL


HaHa..yeah- this is now Otis' pool- we are getting a big one for her haha I guess it should be the other way around, but Otis will have fun playing in this one once he gets the idea!! lol


MyCharlie said:


> Great pics! Looks like they both had a great time!


They did- thank you


TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Poor big baby. Momma and sissy made him get in the pool. Well you be sure to tell him Ted had it worse. He's telling me to tell you I pushed him in the pool and let him sink, but I really didn't! He was wearing his life vest and everything.
> 
> Everyone looks like they had a lot of fun!!!


Awww....I'll tell Otis when he wakes up..which most likely won't be until tomorrow morning- he is WORN out!! haha
It was SOO funny getting him in- I would put one front leg in and as I went to get the other one, he'd pull the first one out haha- such a chicken this boy!! Not like I could just pick him up and put him in or anything!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness...How cute! Abby and Otis are the cutest dog and kid combo EVER!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

*kidnaps Abby and Otis*


----------



## Candy317 (Jun 1, 2008)

what cuties


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I am SOO lucky

R....told you I'd change your mind about kids..well...mine anyway


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thanks guys!! I am SOO lucky
> 
> R....told you I'd change your mind about kids..well...mine anyway


I remember back then I said I'd duct tape her to the wall if I met her.

Guess I need to insert foot in mouth. LOL.

I'm not convinced on the kid thing, but your kids (furry and skin) are the best


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> I remember back then I said I'd duct tape her to the wall if I met her.
> 
> Guess I need to insert foot in mouth. LOL.
> 
> I'm not convinced on the kid thing, but your kids (furry and skin) are the best


Yeah..that seems like forever ago, dosen't it?? haha Glad we changed your mind! Thanks R


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I think when you get the bigger pool he'll want to be in it with Abby. He is really a magnificent side-kick for her


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

RBark said:


> I remember back then I said I'd duct tape her to the wall if I met her.
> 
> Guess I need to insert foot in mouth. LOL.
> 
> I'm not convinced on the kid thing, but your kids (furry and skin) are the best


AGREED WHOLEHEARTEDLY!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL that is so cute. I can't get over it. I love them. I like where he is shaking and she is like ah. priceless.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you
We are getting one of those big blue rubbery material pools...Otis won't be allowed in it If he makes it in to it, well...lets just not think about the destruction and water everywhere Abby would NOT be happy with the results of that haha

The shaking pic is my favorite- I had to snap quick so I didn't miss it, so I cut them off a bit, but I STILL love it  Thats what she gets for trying to make him grow too fast!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet zombie Jebus!! Otis is bigger then the pool!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

bluedawg said:


> Sweet zombie Jebus!! Otis is bigger then the pool!


Really? Think so? I didn't notice, thanks for telling me!!  haha


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> *
> 
> And the baby all wet
> 
> ...


*

Wow, look at him! He has grown up into such a stunning guy! You gotta feel proud when you see him on your property!

Loved all the pictures....Otis and your daughter are such a match...I love seeing them together.*


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are great pics SDO. Love the 'watering' one... too cute...  

Yeah, Otis needs a bigger pool...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HA HA,i love the shake it off one!

Great pics as always Chriss,Otis and Abby looked like they had a ball.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Wow, look at him! He has grown up into such a stunning guy! You gotta feel proud when you see him on your property!
> 
> Loved all the pictures....Otis and your daughter are such a match...I love seeing them together.


I feel proud when I see him anywhere He is a great watch dog- the size of him makes people take a few steps back lol


Renoman said:


> Those are great pics SDO. Love the 'watering' one... too cute...
> 
> Yeah, Otis needs a bigger pool...


haha I know-won't be long he'll be laying in it-there is enough room for him to do that...for now, anyway!! haha


Mr Pooch said:


> HA HA,i love the shake it off one!
> 
> Great pics as always Chriss,Otis and Abby looked like they had a ball.


Thanks Dom-we had a great time- Otis did even though he didn't quite figure out what to do- he'd rather play in the muddy creek


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

AWww SDO...what great pictures. I just LOVE the watering pic...since he's already like 5 times her size lol.
I still haven't changed my mind about kids, but I love Abby so much...she is just the cutest thing with her Otis!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> AWww SDO...what great pictures. I just LOVE the watering pic...since he's already like 5 times her size lol.
> I still haven't changed my mind about kids, but I love Abby so much...she is just the cutest thing with her Otis!


Thanks FOZ- she is funny with him!! I said, ..Abby isn't he big enough yet? She said no mommy he's still a puppy!! haha She is listening to me waaay too much.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome pics, as usual! Abby playing with Otis... what a cute picture! I also liked the one he's shaking water off. 
I think we'll need to get a kiddy pool for Lennox too. It's getting to hard for us to wash him in the bath tub... 

Has Otis ever been in water before? Lake, ocean, pond, etc... 

-naoki


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Awesome pics, as usual! Abby playing with Otis... what a cute picture! I also liked the one he's shaking water off.
> I think we'll need to get a kiddy pool for Lennox too. It's getting to hard for us to wash him in the bath tub...
> 
> Has Otis ever been in water before? Lake, ocean, pond, etc...
> ...


Hey Naoki!! Hows my boy Lennox? Bet he is getting big, too- time for some pictures of him, I think

Otis has not been in any water but the tub before- but this weekend we are taking him away with us, so he will have his first time in the pond at my SIL's house!! I am so excited- and hoping he has more interest in it than he did with the pool. I am sure he will like it more each time-once he finds out how much fun it is we won't be able to get him out of it! haha I am sure Lennox would love a pool- and I know what you mean about the bathtub!! lol


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> And...this is what she gets for watering him!


This one is my favorite!! Funny!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh...what cute pictures!!! Your daughter and Otis are the best together. Like everyone else, that one shaking off the water is great. And her watering him so he'll grow...that's the best. You are a lucky woman...you have a great family!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Oh my gosh...what cute pictures!!! Your daughter and Otis are the best together. Like everyone else, that one shaking off the water is great. And her watering him so he'll grow...that's the best. You are a lucky woman...you have a great family!!!


That is my favorite too!!
I am very lucky, thank you for your kind words


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Suga, tell OTIS he can come try my bigger kiddie pool.. =) One more dog would fit in it.. =)


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, geez...LOL! I LOVE Otis. What a goofball he is. Beware Sugar, I think you have a few people lining up to steal Otis. ;D


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Suga, tell OTIS he can come try my bigger kiddie pool.. =) One more dog would fit in it.. =)


haha we are on our way R u sure there is enough room for Otis AND your boys?? haha


Kotone said:


> Oh, geez...LOL! I LOVE Otis. What a goofball he is. Beware Sugar, I think you have a few people lining up to steal Otis. ;D


I know, Kotone-crazy people! I installed a security system and have a guard on duty 24/7 just in case  haha


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Hey Naoki!! Hows my boy Lennox? Bet he is getting big, too- time for some pictures of him, I think
> 
> Otis has not been in any water but the tub before- but this weekend we are taking him away with us, so he will have his first time in the pond at my SIL's house!! I am so excited- and hoping he has more interest in it than he did with the pool. I am sure he will like it more each time-once he finds out how much fun it is we won't be able to get him out of it! haha I am sure Lennox would love a pool- and I know what you mean about the bathtub!! lol



I really regret that I didn't take any pictures when we washed Lennox on Sunday... I totally forgot about it. Yes, he's getting heavy so picking him up and put him in the tub is kinda big deal these days. 
Lennox likes water and he usually gets in there with any problem. He has not done any swiming but i think he will if he sees other dogs swiming. He kinda learns things from other dogs and pick things up real quick. I bet Otis will be the same. Yes, it'll be hard to get him out of the water if he really likes staying in the water. 

-n


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Lucky you, cause Chewie wont go near water, AND HE'S GOT LAB IN HIM LOL!!!

Otis looks awesome as always.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

He makes that pool look tiny!

I just want to snuggle with him...errr... when he's dry


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

natureloverchris said:


> He makes that pool look tiny!
> 
> I just want to snuggle with him...errr... when he's dry


It is Tiny!! haha

Awww...you don't snuggle up with Schmoo when he's all wet??


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

> Awww...you don't snuggle up with Schmoo when he's all wet??


lol. you got me there

since Schmoo thinks he is actually an otter in a dogs body, he is almost always wet. I also live in a place that gets 3 times as much rain as seattle.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL I expected some beach or lake pictures - hilarious seeing big Otis in that baby pool with YOU!!!! Too funny. I love the one of him and Abby where he is shaking...her face is priceless!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

How cute! Abby wants Otis to grow big like Clifford. hehe Yup, you might want to invest in 2 of the rubber pools, one for Abby and one for Otis. Put boots on him so he doesn't claw the sides... Water shoes. LOL


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pics..


----------

